# [Project Log] Xilence Interceptor Pro "Spider Spirit"



## babouk100 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi!! 
First, sorry for my english, I'm french and make some mistakes. I will use a translator as much as possible to make as few mistakes, make me understand and understand your comments and suggestions.

This is my first real project in a box (I already assembled some configurations) but this time there will be installing a watercooling, cutouts, painting, sheathing .... For a first I attempt directly the big work.

***********************************************

Before presenting the mod, a small reminder of the evolution of the configuration ...



 

 

 

 

 



*************************************************
























*Case*
XILENCE Interceptor Pro


 




*MB*
MSI Big Bang XPower II


 




*CPU*
INTEL i7-3930k





*PSU*
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold 1200W




COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold 800W
à venir


*RAM*
G.SKILL Ares 2133MHz (8x4Go)


 




*Graphic cards*
HIS HD7970 IceQ-X² GHz Ed (x2)
coming

HIS HD7970 IceQ-X² (x2)


 

 

 




*SSD*
OCZ Vector 256 Go (x4)





*HDD*
SEAGATE Barracuda 2To




















*Réservoirs*
KOOLANCE RP-452X2


 


2X ALPHACOOL Cape Fuzion Core 10
coming


*Pumps + tops*
ALPHACOOL VPP655-T12
KOOLANCE COV-RP450 (Rev 2.0)


 

 




*Radiators*
1X PHOBYA 480 G-Changer




2X PHOBYA 360 G-Changer





*Waterblock CPU*
XSPC Raystorm





*Waterblocks GPU*
4X SWIFTECH Komodo HD7900 & 2X CrossfireX Bridges


 




*Fittings*
MONSOON​
*Pipe*
TYGON R3603 13/19





*Coolant*
EK Water Blocks EK-EKOOLANT UV Blue & EK Water Blocks EK-EKOOLANT Blood Red





*Rhéobus*
NZXT Sentry LXE




BITFENIX Recon





*Fans*
BeQuiet Shadow Wings 120mm PWM
















*Sleeving*
Gaines VEDAYSHOP


 

 




*Vinyl*
ROYAL COVERING Films Titane noir brossé & Carbone 3D noir maille large



​

*Plexi*
Setting up a plexi glass on the side door


​


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 2, 2013)

*subbed!*

This loop setup is quite different and I am curious about the temp results! I am looking forward to your progress of this *BEASTLY* case!


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 2, 2013)

With a case like this one, I have to make a beastly watercooling. As I said, it's my first watercooling and to have components, it's very hard here (Reunion Island) and expensive. Good computer stores are rare here and selling websites online that ship here are few and taxes are high. So, it takes lot of time to find all the components I need. 

Nevertheless, I'll still do my watercooling even if it takes time and money.


----------



## theubersmurf (Jan 2, 2013)

Are those waterblocks compatible with the layout of the his ice-q you want to buy? It seems like most gpu waterblocks are designed for reference cards.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks great! We love french modders. Also, may I ask, where do you get your parts from?


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 2, 2013)

theubersmurf said:


> Are those waterblocks compatible with the layout of the his ice-q you want to buy? It seems like most gpu waterblocks are designed for reference cards.



It was a hard work to find the good graphic card compatible with this waterblock. First, I searched for PCB's reference cards, but all the model (first generation) are not in stock, and only the MSI was, but I saw there was a lot of problem with this card.
I know HIS are good 7970's cards so I looked for the good one. After long seachs, mails...I had, at least, my response. With HIS' cards, the references wit ...2M are PCB reference (all video ports on 1 line). H797QM3G*2M* , H797QMT3G*2M* and H797QMC3G*2M* are PCB reference.
GOOD:




NOT GOOD:




And... techpowerup.com said 


> *Both cards use blue-colored AMD reference-design PCBs*







ALMOSTunseen said:


> Looks great! We love french modders. Also, may I ask, where do you get your parts from?



Thanks. 
Here aree the web sites where I order parts:

ldlc.com
materiel.net
docmicro.com
watercooling.fr

and for sleeving:

vedayshop.fr


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Jan 2, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> It was a hard work to find the good graphic card compatible with this waterblock. First, I searched for PCB's reference cards, but all the model (first generation) are not in stock, and only the MSI was, but I saw there was a lot of problem with this card.
> I know HIS are good 7970's cards so I looked for the good one. After long seachs, mails...I had, at least, my response. With HIS' cards, the references wit ...2M are PCB reference (all video ports on 1 line). H797QM3G*2M* , H797QMT3G*2M* and H797QMC3G*2M* are PCB reference.
> GOOD:
> [url]http://i12.servimg.com/u/f12/12/18/02/90/0140_010.jpg[/url]
> ...


Thanks allot!


----------



## phoen (Jan 2, 2013)

Woo un FR ! Pas mal le monstre


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 2, 2013)

phoen said:


> Woo un FR ! Pas mal le monstre



Merci. Et oui, un FR qui traine dans le coin, et en plus, un FR de La Réunion  
Encore pas mal de boulot à faire dessus mais ça progresse. Je suis dans le calcul et choix du gainage.


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yesterday, I found the future color and layout for the sleeving





with this:


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 6, 2013)

Waiting for


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 21, 2013)

Package still not arrived. It is in Reunion, but under customs. Few days to wait for fittings, tank, pumps.
Other news, I ordered some items for modding: sleeves and other useful tips





and next to order this week:

Phobya 480 G-Changer
Support for the 360 rads
tops Koolance for the pumps
Tygon hose
modding tool


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 22, 2013)

new order, purchase:


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 23, 2013)

subbed!


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Jan 23, 2013)

great project.


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks to all. It takes time, but it progresses. Future purchases are the graphic cards, waterblocks and FrozenQ tanks. But not now, have to wait until the next payday


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 25, 2013)

Today, I got to my computer dealer


----------



## theubersmurf (Jan 26, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> Today, I got to my computer dealer
> 
> [url]http://i12.servimg.com/u/f12/12/18/02/90/ldr_re10.jpg[/url]


You junky


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Not the choice. It's very hard to have watercooling elements here. 1 week minimum between order and delivery  . More is better than less


----------



## babouk100 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## babouk100 (Feb 4, 2013)

Small change in the choice of pieces that make up the WC.
I'll give my cpu wb EK to my brother and I, for my part,  will order the XSPC Raystorm


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 5, 2013)

Found a reseller here in Reunion for the XSPC Raystorm, and I bought it. I'll take it tomorrow at the shop.


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 6, 2013)

Last purchase:



 

 



Blue leds are in the package. The 2 others are purple (gift from a friend)


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 12, 2013)

And some tries today, during the long wait for my packages

Bleu            

 
Blanc          


Rouge         


Bleu-Blanc    


Rouge-Blanc 


Rouge-Bleu


----------



## PatoRodrigues (Feb 13, 2013)

This last one is SICK...

Keep these pics coming!


----------



## babouk100 (Feb 16, 2013)

Arrival this morning:


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 6, 2013)

For the moment, I have at home



 





​

I'm waiting for items that are currently in France with a friend. He prepares a large package with everything I miss and awaits my two Swiftech Komodo HD7970 + waterblock bridge, and my two graphics cards HIS IceQ X ²-GHz Edition. I am obliged to do so to procure hardware as few websites selling ship to Reunion, so I spend my orders on sites that interest me, I send the equipment his home and after he sends back me all.

Already in the package:
- Phobya 480 G-Changer
- 2x Phobya Radiator Stand - Black - Triple 3x120mm
- Tygon R3603 13/19
- Koolance Top Laing D5 (PMP-450-S)
- Phobya Front Faceplate - 2 Displays - Black
- Temperature Sensor Outer Thread G1/4 with Display - Blue
- Temperature Sensor Outer Thread G1/4 with Display - Red
- Phobya Power Supply Modding Tool Kit
- 2x Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 10

Waiting for:
- 2x HIS HD7970 IceQ-X² GHz Edition
- 2x Swiftech Komodo HD7970
- Komodo bridge CF

Normally, he receives the rest in 15/20 days and I will have the package in about 1 month.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 8, 2013)

subbed


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 23, 2013)

Post #1 updated


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 29, 2013)

All components are now bought. Now, I have to wait for the shipping. The build will start soon.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 30, 2013)

subbed


----------



## babouk100 (Apr 15, 2013)

Waiting for my package (which will be sent within a week), I made myself a gift today:
  I booked 2 SSD OCZ Vector 256Go  I'll get in a few days  



 



They'll replace my SSD Intel 520Series 180Go that will retire in the computer of my brother.


----------



## babouk100 (May 8, 2013)

Shipping in progress
5 boites d'embouts Monsoon 13/19 noir mat




6 embouts rotatifs 45° 13/19 noir mat




Capuchons pour embouts rotatifs (bleus et rouges)


 




Récupération vendredi prochain (10/05) des 2 SSD OCZ Vector 256Go


----------



## babouk100 (May 11, 2013)

Pending receipt of the rest of the hardware, I prepared the config that will replace the current during work on the project. I call it "temporary config".

So this afternoon, doing a little tour of the stuff in stock and not used for the project, I was able to:









- Zalman Z9 + PSU Corsair CX-600

- MB ASUS P8Z68-V

- CPU Intel i5-2500k

- GPU Gainward GTX580 "Phantom" 3Go

- WB cpu EK Supreme-HF

- WB gpu EK FC-5X0-GW with backplate 

- 2 rads 120mm

- fans 120mm

- fittings: EK en 13/19

- Hose: 13/19

- XSPC "X2O 750 dual bay reservoir pump"

- EK-Koolant UV-Blue

















































no leaks detected after a few hours.
It only remains to connect the circuit to the config and start the interim config.

There are only 2X120mm rads because I can not put more in this case.


----------



## t_ski (May 12, 2013)

That's only one loop?  Too much tubing.  You could have probably done the loop with about a third of what you used.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 12, 2013)

looks messy.


----------



## babouk100 (Jul 29, 2013)

t_ski said:


> That's only one loop?  Too much tubing.  You could have probably done the loop with about a third of what you used.





de.das.dude said:


> looks messy.



 I know it but I did it quickly, and it's just for a short use. It will thereafter disassembled.


Still waiting for the shipment of 4 packages with the heavy equipment watercooling expected late August, early September.
So in the meantime, I bought:
- 3 SSD 256GB OCZ Vector (to go with the one I have already)
- 2 HIS HD7970 IceQ-X ² (to go with the 2 GHz Ed arriving soon)
- 1 Asus Titan (for another project)

And this morning a package arrived ...






I can start sleeving pending further material and to introduce you to the work nicely, I expect the next few days the arrival of


----------



## babouk100 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sleeve used: UV blue, UV red and black from VedayShop:














Reminder of the desired sheaths disposition:







Let's go......


The target:
















A few useful tools...:











And "Au boulot": 





















This time, I use my kitchen torch as the heat gun would be a bit too much noise at this time and could disturb the household.






Résult:
















test with UV:






Done for the first sleeve, my first sleeve 

but I realize it's a bit hard to get a good alignment, not to damage the heat shrink ..... so ....

With heat shrink:






Without:






It will be without. At least I tried with but the result is not good at all.

24 pins cable done:






UV test:
















There are some small flaws, but it will going to get better.


----------



## babouk100 (Aug 9, 2013)

First part finished :

non-modular cables






And now we must put it all in the small aperture size, not intended for sheathed cables ...
So after a few serflex used to gather groups of cables, I push hard and finally power case is closed.






The "cover" still retains a slight deformation due to the space taken by all. But at least it will not move.


----------



## babouk100 (Aug 10, 2013)

mascots project: 

















and 2x 8 pins (modular) done:


----------



## babouk100 (Aug 16, 2013)

NZXT Sentry LXE







Bitfénix Recon + NZXT Sentry LXE


----------



## babouk100 (Aug 19, 2013)

More sleeving....
































******************************************************



































 6 Bitfénix Spectre Pro Led 













Test with Bitfénix Recon


----------



## d1nky (Aug 20, 2013)

I broke three of them phobya tool kits when sleeving my psu!


----------



## babouk100 (Aug 20, 2013)

I twisted the ATX pin remover. Now I only use the single pointed, but carefully.


----------



## babouk100 (Aug 23, 2013)

2/4 received today


----------



## babouk100 (Aug 31, 2013)

1x Phobya 480 G-Changer V.2

Tuyau Tygon R3603 13/19

2x Top Koolance COV-RP450 (Rev 2.0)

2x Phobya support  rads 360

1x Phobya support afficheur

2x sondes T°

1x Phobya outil gainage (1 de plus, ça sert toujours. C'est fragile cette petite bête  )





















COV-RP450 (Rev 2.0)



















































Growing, growing...













And the guest star:






Mr ZAM and the "Team BABOUK"








Thanks to k.limes   






-"I'm your father"
-"NOOOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 1, 2013)

I put together a few components to see nearly the volume it takes.
Missing from photo:

-  4 hraphic cards
-  additional reservoirs
- fittings
- additional PSU
- some fans


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 5, 2013)

Waiting for packages, some hardware...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

man youre so lucky to play with this hardware! next year ill do a mod again, wish I was sponsored tho.

I cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 5, 2013)

It's very hard without sponsoring. For this mod, I just have (since today) Bitfénix sponsoring me with fans Spectre Pro PWM (the only component missing). It's my first mod, so it was difficult to have sponsors at the beginning. I hope I'll have more for my next mod (start expected by the end of this mod + 1-2 months)


----------



## d1nky (Sep 5, 2013)

wow your first mod?! tbh I don't read mod logs, I get a story from the pics.

you represent the hardware well, great quality pics and from the trademark/watermarks I thought you were sponsored fully.

ill definitely be keeping an eye out for future mods you do!


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 5, 2013)

I specially bought a new camera (Canon 600D) to take great pics. I want to represent the hardware as well as possible (trademarks/watermarks) hoping to convince sponsors for the next mod(s). And my job as a cook accustomed me to properly present the products.

You can also follow on FB: https://www.facebook.com/spiderspirit1
Like this one:


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 5, 2013)

A case which has already served needs a good cleaning:







But first, we will remove the superfluous which will not help in the mod.







Some shots drill and...







And now, SHOWER !!!







It's good to be clean ...






And as always, there is a voyeur

"He really do weird stuff"


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 5, 2013)

Work officially began this afternoon. While waiting packages "delayed", I can work on top of the box.

In this compartment, take up the 3 radiators (1x480 + 2x360), but before you can install it, make a little space.

When I put the radiator support for 360, it is hindered by the cage 3.5 "which will be placed on Rheobus BitFenix ​​Recon.






Fortunately, this Rheobus not take up much space in depth so I can remove some of this support.
So I de-riveted the block in order to make a cut. Mr Zam heard much gave me a helping hand ...

"and most importantly, we must follow the line"










Now, you have to enter the base of support. And again, the base is wider than the slot






Hop and the support in the vise. Mr Zam is really strong!






The two tabs were cut on one side, and a little shortcut to the other side











And here it fits ...






But the rad exceed too much on the outside. So for the next work, it will cut a bit in the box to properly calibrate everything.
Meanwhile, some rivets to replace the cage of the Recon.






Following tomorrow ...


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 6, 2013)

Today, I continue my work on the top of the case.

I began quietly, Mr Zam has not yet recovered from its day of DIY eve ...

I fixed (temporary) supports with 360 rad







And the 480 rad







It just fit, but it fits. The calculations made ​​during the development phase of the mod is good. Reassuring for the future.







Now fix some fans to see if the measure is good







And it fits...












Need to cut the door for the fans' airflow



> Oh, but here, finally awake !!!!



" Need help ?"








> With pleasure, you will check if the cut is good. Assists in the compartment...








"Aïe Aïe, it burns !!"






One done, one left







Cleaning the cuts and...







Let's try with the 3 rads







The two 360 rads tend to lean inward. I will arrange it later, I will set up a "hold" between them.









> Mr Zam !!!! Come here



"It's just ... a little tight ...
My head does not pass"






On the base














> So, Mr Zam, do you like to build mods ??



"the joys of DIY"






To be continued...


************************************

Arrival this morning:







A suivre...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 6, 2013)

great work!

the ''mr zam'' and quotes are hilarious, you've got something really unique and funny!


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you. I try to put some life in this pics. Only pics of the work is good, but better with some fun


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 10, 2013)

backplates...


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 11, 2013)

**********************************************






> Where is Mr Zam ??
> Surely hidden somewhere, I feel he does not really like the glow of the sun.
> Start without him ...




A little later








See if it fits well ... it's all good.








Let's go for the PSU cover.










> Mr ZAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMM !!! Where are you, the sun sets, you can show you



"I'm here. Super hideout this PSU cover"









> Well, Mr Zam, you who is strong in laying the vinyl, it's your turn to work. I'll just admire the work



Admire the work of Mr Zam. I must admit that he is really strong.




















> Mr Zam, you should show us what it looks with the SSD. I have only 4 screws so for now, we'll put one screw per SSD, just to see










To be continued...


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 11, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> http://i73.servimg.com/u/f73/12/18/02/90/ssd_710.jpg
> 
> **********************************************
> 
> ...



Nice Build m8, brings up memories ......
i would try to rebuild the bottomplate, make a 90° bend with standoffs for the side cover, to get rid of all the rivets and the little overlap...... (my opinion)


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 11, 2013)

I did a test (without fixing and without sticking vinyl) to choose between the two pieces stick or riveting, but I preferred the rough and angular appearance that best fits this case.
It's my first mod, and all ideas are welcome for the next one.


----------



## n0tiert (Sep 11, 2013)

babouk100 said:


> I did a test (without fixing and without sticking vinyl) to choose between the two pieces stick or riveting, but I preferred the rough and angular appearance that best fits this case.
> It's my first mod, and all ideas are welcome for the next one.



just sneak through the Project Logs there are plently of great ideas and great work....


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's go for the MB support
Mr Zam and "Babouk Team" will help me.

marking the locations of the screws







cutting the vinyl sheet

"I cut the sheet of vinyl larger than the area to be covered . Fortunately the Babouk Team is here to help me carry"





"I can cut, huh ?? I can cut ??"







> No no no, you must first stick the sheet












































Oups, too hot here !!!

















Once done, we get:













Cutting openings

for squares and rectangles











For round and oval

"It's simple, right ?!? You do not want a drawing more still?"








> Please, Mr Zam, do a drawing to understand



"An oval, the cut lines.
You cut and that's it.
You want a caramel more ...
What a joke"






And finally gets ...









> Mr Zam, we must see what it looks with the MB



"Hop hop, MB is in place. Thank you to who?"








> MMMmmm, missing rubbers on the opening ...



"to put the rubber, it will Sort this...  fend for himself" - "Well, Team, grilled flies, anyone"






To be continued....


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## babouk100 (Sep 16, 2013)

Today, following the DIY on the case.

To begin with, Mr Zam cut the side door to host a plexi glass:

"A little masking tape before you start cutting"








> He is really a hurry Mr Zam



""Can I cut ??"






Later...

"Finished, who's the strongest"







Following exercise laying mesh grilles on the top of the box.
To fix the grid, I use a glue paste fixation with synthetic rubber fast setting.
So put a good layer to make sure it fits well.






"Not as pretty as my spiderweb"






Once the two grids glued, it will have the hide glue because white does not go at all.
A fresh coat of paint is the trick. It will require a second layer.






"He he, I see you"






Meanwhile (yesterday and today), some work with vinyl were made​​:

The right door, a true head for well ask the vinyl because of bumps and angles at the bulged portion.
So there were a few kinks vinyl. I'll do better next time (or at least I will only take only boxes with flat door)







And the top.



























Then I handed the MB stand in his place, and the top to see:

Tomorrow, it will put the vinyl on the door ...

"Hooo, it's high"





"but the view is beautiful..."





"I AM NOT A NUMBER, I AM A FREE MAN!"

















To be continued...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 16, 2013)

that's pretty damn good, shame about some of the edges creasing but still looks great!

youre to be one of my favourite modders if you pull this off, and well hopefully ill be modding again soon!


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 16, 2013)

For a first mod and my first sticking vinyl, I am satisfied with the result, although I am disappointed by the small errors sticking vinyl. At least it is encouraging to make a second mod with Mr Zam (or another....)


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 17, 2013)

This morning relaxation. I want to take some of my vacation.
But this afternoon, return to the mod. Few shopping to find plexi for glazing the left side door.
First disappointment: no 3mm plexi stock in both DIY stores near my home. Okay, I took 5mm.







But why take a leaf 1mx0, 5m for an area of ​​0.5 mx0, 5m max?
Already because no sheet 0,5 x0, 5m and also because I have an idea of make complex for the first time.
So far provide a bit more.

I trace the contour of the hole of the door






Then a second slightly larger

"Are you sure of what you do"








> Yes I'm sure .... almost. I'll try to cut beveled extra space for the glass fits well in the small bulge of the door.
> Go Mr Zam bringest me Dremell



"Cool the machine precision. But!!! This is not a true Dremell"








> Stop quibbling. It has the same function for a unbeatable price. I just hope it will not broil!!!



Go, first cut, slow speed and ..... it is not easy to properly cut the plexi.
The result is not great.







Desperate times to large ways

But this time equipped with a smooth diamond blade (to cut the tiles).

The result is stunning. You can see the difference between the pseudo-Dremell and grinder / diamond.

"The cut is really cleaner. Very well diamond blade"






Once the round is complete, I attack the bevel. Not easy, freehand, work on plexi with an angle.
And VLAN! it went wrong! the wrong side. The plexi is fuc*** up, I can not put it on the door, this error is too visible.







I do not lose courage, but with the other plexi, I'll go easier.
I "released" the bulge and I cut a large square covering the surface, which will be at the right level.







The diamond cutting disc is fast and clear. A few strokes of the file to clean the edges and a little test to see what it looks like

"And now?
We fix the window?
How?








> Not so fast Mr Zam. You're really in a hurry. We must first put the vinyl on the door.



Then laying the vinyl (we will pass details) and bonding of the glass.
I am preparing my surfaces by cleaning the door, I removed the protective film from the plexi (side that will be glued) and I still have a clean shot glass.
I have then glue on the four sides of the door, I put the plexi and I press hard. I use clamps to hold the pressure.
Heavy objects can also do the trick.







Let's see...

"WAHOUUU !! too strong. Now we can see in the box"






To be continued...


----------



## babouk100 (Sep 18, 2013)

First post rewritten

************************

Another day DIY but this time it is mostly details.

This morning, I also spent the vinyl top of the case and the feet (I had completely forgotten). No need photos, now you know how we put vinyl (and the battery was charging).


The "Power" button of origin has nothing original, and requires an update.
The original panel (where the power button, reset, USB ports, headphone, microphone are) has the advantage of having two almost identical locations because the tower provides two independent board configurations.







I will use the top slot to put the new "Power". But first, a little soldering to connect the button, and of course a small sleeving is required.












A piece of aluminum to the right size, a nice round hole to put the button and see what it looks like:







Why stop there, a few more cuts and probes temp of cooling system will not be in front as expected but ...








A shot of vinyl and assembling all the pieces of the case.

Now the photos (screens probes will be completely fitted when installing the circuit).











"AHH! You're there. I was looking for you everywhere. But !?! You finished the box!!!"
"I'll have a look inside to see if it is well laid"





"The view is beautiful. And most importantly, where I hide myself easily"





"Why he looks at me like that? I'm not a kibble..."































I therefore consider the case to be finished. Of course there are a few details to fix.
It remains only to install the configuration and watercooling.

To be continued ...


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 4, 2013)

Today, I finally received the so expected packages . 








Monsoon fittings

















1 of the 2  Alphacool Cape Fuzion Core 10







 HIS HD7970 IceQ-X² Ghz Ed.







Triple XXX (the fourth is in the case that I use for now)


----------



## d1nky (Oct 4, 2013)

cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally I can continue and finish this mod in the next few days...







2X8 pins are to large






However, according to the site Swiftech, the IceQ X ²-Ghz are compatible with this waterblock







DIY session






It remains only to smooth out imperfections and fix everything.


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 7, 2013)

I installed the CPU waterblock, but what bothers me with mounting for socket 2011, the screw thread is apparent and it is frankly not pretty.





So I have this little thing that will change everything






But what is this thing?

I introduce you Flora, the girlfriend of Mr Zam

"a hat perhaps? You put it like that. It's pretty"





"Or like that ?"








> No, no, friends. With this "thing", there is also a screw pitch and screw M4








It remains only to replace the original screws with fine screw M4 without forgetting the screw pitches







And then screw the "hats"











It's more attractive.


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 9, 2013)

The small changes to the screw CPU waterblock:
- Addition of heat shrink onto the thread






Then I made a leakproofness of the shell test. Why so?
Just because the tank, scheduled for 2 pumps is equipped with only a single "Pump Blocker".
This is the piece that blocks a tank location. But I need 2 "Pump Blockers" to use my pumps as expected (both pumps not fixed on the tank)






So I made a new "pump blocker" with plexi. I glued two pieces of 5mm and machined to the desired shape and thus block the second location.
But of course, check if the tightness of the new part is good with a test.
So connecting the side of "modified" to a pump, fill with distilled water and start .






We can see in the following pictures the original "blocker" and DIY. Unfortunately, traces of glue between the two sides are clearly visible. A fresh coat of paint will be required.











You have probably noticed that the locking system is slightly concave, and it is because the new piece is thicker than the original. The advantage is that at least I'm sure it push well on the seal .






After 2 hours of test, no leak detected.


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 9, 2013)

Today I started the implementation of some components.
For this step of the mod, I prefer to take my time so as not to make silly things, like fixing a component and realize after it is misplaced, ill-fitting ...

Especially since some changes have occurred compared to the basic model of the project: adding a power supply, place of pumps, additional SSD (4 instead of 2), addition of 2 graphics cards ...

Reminder of the initial project:







So this day was devoted mainly to the adjustment to find the right place for each item.


Start with pumps and two additional tanks.






We must position the tanks to prevent them block outputs of the pumps.

After some screwing, unscrewing, rotations ... the correct position is found.







Then I place the main tank and support for various switches.







Then I set the rads






The hold (too long) between 360 rads will be removed. The connecting pipe between the two rads will maintain the gap.


After mounting the rads, I realized that I had forgotten to make a passage for the pipe between the top and the tank => to do

I continued to fix (temporarily) other elements to have a more concrete idea of the result.













 +16 kilos compared to the empty box. And it is not finished.


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 13, 2013)

Some pics. final assembly on Thursday and Friday


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 14, 2013)

you add some smoke to make it dramatic? 
btw nice and solid cards


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 14, 2013)

I was smoking while taking photos, and I thought it gave a nice effect to the photo.


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 15, 2013)

After work at 6pm, I went to my reseller (he kindly waited for me to arrive before close) to retrieve












And so here I am in possession of the additional power supply: COOLER MASTER Silent Pro Gold 800W







Small compared with that of 1200W. Just 2cm less. For the rest, they are identical.














> How to pass time on a Tuesday night?
> Mr Zam!! I work for you. Must sleeve this PSU



"Whoops! there is not much of braided sleeves to complete sheathing of power supply"
"I think he needs my powers"










It remains only to get to work to get it ready for Thursday morning.


*Bonus:*


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 18, 2013)

Today is a watercooling day :








































































http://i57.servimg.com/u/f57/12/18/02/90/final_25.jpg
































For the moment no leak detected but I still leaves turn this night to be sure everything is OK.


----------



## d1nky (Oct 19, 2013)

wow! ive been waiting a long time to see this mod, nice work! great sleeving and unique design!

im in the process of planning a new build, undecided atm tho!


----------



## babouk100 (Oct 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wow! ive been waiting a long time to see this mod, nice work! great sleeving and unique design!
> 
> im in the process of planning a new build, undecided atm tho!



Thank you. I've been waiting for a long time too in installing the watercooling. There was a moment of stress when I switched pumps, looking for any leakage. Still some stuff to put in place and it will be finally finished ... for now


----------



## babouk100 (Nov 15, 2013)

Some news....

Small leak at Alphacool / tip tank level => problem of machining the threads of the reservoir => Teflon + glue => no leakage

A graphics card is not detected by MB => switch to tri-CFX

































Thank BeQuiet® that gives me 12 fans Shadow Wings 120mm PWM


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 15, 2013)

subbed.... it looks so nice... wish i can have like that....


----------



## babouk100 (Nov 15, 2013)

The next mod is under discussion with:


























And with a good team for work:


----------



## babouk100 (Mar 16, 2014)

"Bat O Fou" on hold  


 Leak testing was good, some weeks and big leaks appeared. The Alphacool tanks have big big problems:






















Alternative pending






Recently, establishment of 2x Phobya Balancer 150 black nickel






Ongoing, modification of the SSD support.


----------

